# Sleuth starts On Directv 6/1/06 ch 308



## mckin (Jan 15, 2006)

Good News Sleuth is on Directv on channel 308 

from directv online guide


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I really have no interest in this channel, but wanted to check out the offerings. 

If this channel is going live tomorrow, shouldn't 308 already be in the Guide today showing "Upcoming"? That's how it works on the HR10-250 for Channels 94 and 95 for Hi-Def content. I'd expect the same for 308,so if someone WAS interested, they could schedule recordings for tomorrow.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

mckin said:


> Good News Sleuth Starts on Directv Tomorrow June 1,2006 on channel 308
> 
> from directv online guide
> 
> also if you have a round dish you can switch the receiver setting to oval and then you can watch it now on channel 511 untill channel 308 go live at 6am on 6/1/06


Just to back up what this guy is saying:
when I go to my tivoweb+ at 6:00PM CST on 6/1/06 I see:
308 SLTH	Homicide: Life on the Street	The Wedding	(5/10/1996) Lewis plans to wed; Giardello probes a radio-personality's murder.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Wah? No HD love?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sleuth hasn't launched their HD version yet.

Can't offer it in HD until it is provided in HD.


----------



## ESPalmer (Jan 16, 2002)

drew2k said:


> I really have no interest in this channel, but wanted to check out the offerings.
> 
> If this channel is going live tomorrow, shouldn't 308 already be in the Guide today showing "Upcoming"? That's how it works on the HR10-250 for Channels 94 and 95 for Hi-Def content. I'd expect the same for 308,so if someone WAS interested, they could schedule recordings for tomorrow.


Beats the Heck out of the Baby Channel  Although if I watch it long enough I curl up in the fetal postion.


----------



## mckin (Jan 15, 2006)

drew2k said:


> I really have no interest in this channel, but wanted to check out the offerings.
> 
> If this channel is going live tomorrow, shouldn't 308 already be in the Guide today showing "Upcoming"? That's how it works on the HR10-250 for Channels 94 and 95 for Hi-Def content. I'd expect the same for 308,so if someone WAS interested, they could schedule recordings for tomorrow.


 sleuthchannel c o m


----------



## biker (Jan 8, 2001)

It's alive!


----------



## Mark Griswold (Apr 22, 2003)

ESPalmer said:


> Beats the Heck out of the Baby Channel  Although if I watch it long enough I curl up in the fetal postion.


Same thing happens to me when I watch Fox News


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

Mark Griswold said:


> Same thing happens to me when I watch Fox News


hey now, every time I use that, "What's Hot" feature, Fox News is at the top of the list..... I can't believe that the majority of viewers are watching that over the top right-wing propaganda, or would it not look good for Reupert if his channel was not at the top?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Mark Griswold said:


> Same thing happens to me when I watch Fox News


Same thing except it's CNN.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why no major announcement in our stuffer? most people dont read the internet like we do


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I was hoping there would be whodunnits or something like that.

But *THE A TEAM*? Come-on!

-Mike


----------



## ESPalmer (Jan 16, 2002)

marrone said:


> I was hoping there would be whodunnits or something like that.
> 
> But *THE A TEAM*? Come-on!
> 
> -Mike


Only the GREATEST show ever made! Second only to Baywatch  

Fox has a News channel?


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

The A-Team, by itself, wasn't my problem. I was just hoping for mysteries. Same thing with Knight Rider...I liked the show, but it seems it's really a "crime" channel. Was just hoping for mysteries! Ie let the viewers figure out who committed the crime.

-Mike


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

My favorite is "The Equalizer". He's just plain _*cool*_. :up:

I discovered 308 when looking at "suggestions" and trying to figure out what SLTH was.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dlmcmurr said:


> My favorite is "The Equalizer". He's just plain _*cool*_. :up:


he was a wednesday night cult favorite in college..pizza and the equalizer..nothing could prevent us from aiming our rabbit ears and getting in that 'one' station possible in our location.

kids today are spoiled with t1 and cable tv


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

newsposter said:


> kids today are spoiled with t1 and cable tv


And you walked uphill both ways in a blizzard with snow up to your waist to watch it?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

actually i was on the 3rd floor dorm with no elevator...pretty cruel if you ask me ...forcing me to get in great shape...had to walk all over campus too..no limo to take me there


----------

